# fastboot problems



## lemonoid

for some reason my crespo4g is having issues being detected through fastboot (on Ubuntu 11.10). This happened over a month ago when I flashed the unrooted leaked 4.0.4 and I did it to both mine and my girlfriend's devices. I had no problem flashing CWM through fastboot onto her device but it won't detect mine for some reason. This is getting aggravating because I don't know any other way to replace stock recovery with CWM. Does anyone have a fix for this?


----------

